# B.A.I.T. ~ OH #1 First event



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be hosting our 1st regular season event this coming Saturday at Buckeye lake . Registration will begin at 6:00 am and close at 6:45 am . We will have membership & tournament entry forms set out around 5:45 for anyone who needs to still fill one out . Participation for this season looks AWESOME ! It looks like we may just hit our 50 team field this year . WOOOOHOOOOO ! The payouts will be spectacular ! We will have a ton of new faces and I ask for everyone that has fished with us over the years to make them feel welcome . Buckeye lake has been fishing very well over the past month . Some really big fish have been brought to the scales in tournaments the last few weeks . Good luck everyone !


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Looking forward to kicking off the BAIT season Saturday!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

39 Teams and climbing ! There is definatly a great interest in the circuit this season . I wonder just how many teams will sign up at the ramp the weekend . I personaly cant wait ! I believe that we can hit that 50 boat field !


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

See everyone in the morning. Lets hope the wind isn't as bad tomorrow


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck guys and be safe and have a great tournament.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Weatherman says that we will see a few scatered showers in the morning . Winds up to 11 mph and a high of 62 . Looks like we should have some great sacks brought to the scales !  See everyone bright and early in the morning . Good luck to all .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Results???


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like to thank evryone who came out to fish today . We had a GREAT turn out for our first event .  We ended up with 42 boats today . The fishing was tough . Water temps dropped 10 degrees since Monday ! The fish seemed to be confused as to what they should do . 66 bass were brought to the scales today for a total weight of 96.66# . Here are the results .

1st pl. - J. Hite & B. Caudill with 5 fish weighing 8.55# --- $1070.00
2nd pl. - M. Smith & L. Hall with 5 fish weighing 6.90# --- $800.00
3rd pl. - D. Adams & R. Browning with 5 fish weighing 6.72# -- $460.00
4th pl. - M. Yarnell & M. Reeves with 3 fish weighing 6.71# -- $290
5th pl. - J. Spaulding - F. Grimm with 5 fish weighig 5.89# -- $180.00
6th pl. - D. Waver & G. Perkins with 3 fish weighing 5.67# --- $140.00

1st pl. Big Bass went to M. Yarnell & M. Reeves with a 3.45# Lm - $277.00
2nd Pl. Big Bass went to K. Price & R. Vaughn with a 3.39# Lm - $178.00

Great job to everyone that weighed in fish ! Our next event will be held at Indian Lake on May 19th . Welook forward to seeing everyone there .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job to everyone that fished some nice fish and some nice checks way to go.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job to Brian and Jim congrats. Here are the pics of the winners and our 4th place bag and Mikes big bass.



Another very Nice tourney put on by Bait, thanks guys.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

My hat is off to those who were able to figure them out, especially come in with limits. Now that the tournament is over if anyone doesn't mind who had success at Buckeye I would love to know what type of patterns these fish were on, because I tried everything and couldnt get a keeper sized bass in the boat. 

Goodjob Guys!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Finally got the tournament results program updated with all the new teams . Here are the complete results . 

RESULTS


----------

